# new tank



## nicky67 (Jan 8, 2010)

I want to set up a new breeder tank for my guppies, but since our water is so bad I want to use distilled water, is there anything I need to add or do to make the distilled water okay? Would the purified drinking water be better to use or are they about the same? Thank you.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Why do you consider your water to be so bad??


----------



## mohammad matrod (Feb 4, 2010)

hi nicky ..
Actually the tab water is more preferable for your fish, as it contains salts and minerals that is good for your Guppies, just use a good filter and a heavy planted tank .. and be sure it will works


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree with matrod for guppies the alkaline tap water that most of us have will acutully do wonders for your guppies. I actully breed fancy and wild guppies and have found that the tap water is actully better then purifed water thats just for the guppy breeding tank in the comunty tank I have tetra and barbs and zebrz fish so it has to be clorine free thats ur only problem the clorine witch you can go to your LFS (local fish store) and get a water conditioner to get rid of it


----------

